
Live list of instances (with user counts) on the Mastodon social media network - dentemple
https://instances.mastodon.xyz/
======
gus_massa
I was going to suggest to sort the list by the number of users, but then I
noticed that if you click in the header of the table it will get sorted
automatically.

